# A busy 3 day weekend



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I played hookey from the office Friday as I was expecting delivery of my new Jet 1220 VS lathe and also wanted to get started on a bench for it. I have been going strong for 3 days trying to get the project done and ready to turn again. I still need to put the leg levelers on when they arrive this week. Here is the results of the last 3 days. Needless to say..... I am pooped


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello Bob,

that looks great! i like how you finished the bench too! i built a shop table that was a little compllcated when i got my tablesaw a few months back. you really worked at it. it took me several weekends at my snailspace. super job Bob!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking bench Bob. Really nice looking lathe. You are going to love it. 

Only thing is it is way to clean. Sheesh!


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice work Bob, the bench looks great.


Ross


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

Very NICE , but what I would like to know is how much you pay the housekeeper per week to keep your shop so clean...I don't see any saw dust on the stock under the new lathe, does she dust of that too  

Must be nice to have all that money for the new lathe and a housekeeper to.. 

Very nice Bob , so what are you going to make 1st. on your new toy ?
I see all the pen stock under the bench,, 

======




Bob said:


> I played hookey from the office Friday as I was expecting delivery of my new Jet 1220 VS lathe and also wanted to get started on a bench for it. I have been going strong for 3 days trying to get the project done and ready to turn again. I still need to put the leg levelers on when they arrive this week. Here is the results of the last 3 days. Needless to say..... I am pooped


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob: Very nice. Green with envy.

Say, do you have casters on your work bench? That seems like a good idea.

Steve Bolton


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Woooo Ha!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a lathe, what a bench and what a set-up Bob. I'm sure that Bj is wrong about a house keeper, I think you have a fantastic wife who goes around after you!


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

BernieW said:


> Great looking bench Bob. Really nice looking lathe. You are going to love it.
> 
> Only thing is it is way to clean. Sheesh!


Hey Bernie, 

Didn't you just recently get a 1220 VS?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys. I'll try to leave the shavings on the floor next time I make pictures so you will stop giving my wife and housekeeper so much credit 

Steve, I do have casters on the lathe bench, but will install leg levelers this week. I use casters on all of my shop tools EXCEPT my workbench. I do not recommend them on the workbench itself as you want that heavy and solid to the floor. I roll many of my tools outside to work when the weather permits, hence the lack of sawdust in the shop 

Bj.... good eye on the pen blanks stored under the bench. First project will be a pen, just to get the lathe up and going.


----------



## GilaMonster (Jan 12, 2009)

Bob said:


> ...I do have casters on the lathe bench, but will install leg levelers this week. I use casters on all of my shop tools EXCEPT my workbench.


I have a question about that. Looks to me that the casters are locking, but fixed in place on the stretchers. That is, they don't lift up the tool stand. 

How will you affix the levelers, and how will they work, in conjunction with the casters. Or, do you lock the casters where you want to work, and only use the levelers if your chosen location requires it?

Do my questions make any sense? I just cant figure out how you use both.

(But I very much like the style and construction methods -from what I can see from the pictures - of your rolling work carts!)


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice bench Bob. I wish I could work that quick. 
Nice shop too. I'm gonna be a little embarrassed.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

GilaMonster said:


> I have a question about that. Looks to me that the casters are locking, but fixed in place on the stretchers. That is, they don't lift up the tool stand.
> 
> How will you affix the levelers, and how will they work, in conjunction with the casters. Or, do you lock the casters where you want to work, and only use the levelers if your chosen location requires it?
> 
> ...


The levelers will be installed on the outside of each leg and used when needed. I had the locking casters already on hand or I would have used non-locking all the way around. There are 2 of each kind on the bench and I do not think that would be enough to hold. 

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

petersenj20 said:


> Nice bench Bob. I wish I could work that quick.
> Nice shop too. I'm gonna be a little embarrassed.


Thanks Joe....no embarrassment at all. Your talents far exceed mine from what I have already seen


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, things have sure changed over the years. Remember how long you fretted over the design before building your work bench? Now you turn out a nice tool stand in 3 shakes of a lambs tail. Looks nice and solid, good job.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Bob, thats what I like to see a very well sorted workshop, oh and Photo's
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks again guys.

Pete, I am a firm believer that a clean workshop is a safe workshop


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice way to play hooky from work  Now let see some chips and turning on it next time. Hint hint nudge nudge.  To cold out for me yet and under the weather for turning or any other projects for me yet so you keep us going. Bernie and you are doing all the work hope to join up and keep up with you two.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bob sorry to be so long is commenting, I was out of pocket all day and most of the evening yesterday. It looks just as good a I thought it would the other day when I was over there.

Guys I have an advantage over all but Petersonj20 in that I live 4 miles from Bob, Joe lives about 12 miles, and I would have everyone know that he is one gracious man. His shop is awesome his wife is much like mine and she is a keeper. Bob is the kind of a man that will go the distance with a friend and even though I do not know him as well as I hope to, I do conceder him a friend. He was working on the bench when I was over there and it looked great even before it was finished. Excellent Job, 

Bob on a personal note the lady over at the church wants a mock up of the stand I showed you. I am thinking of using a good grade of plywood for this with a Plam top. If the offer is still open I would like to come by soon and just talk about the final dimensions etc. The final one will be about 36-38" tall and the folding top will be about 28" X20" and I suppose it could be square with rounded corners and vinyl edge banding that I have on hand. BTW went over to Peach State Lumber yesterday in my travels, maybe we could go some time they have turning blocks etc. I will give you a call, or e-mail when would be a good time.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Glenmore..... we are going to have to do something to get you inspired. I haven't seen any chips flying from your direction for too long now. Hope all is well up your way andd that you are feeling some better buddy.

Jerry, you are giving me far more credit than I deserve, but I love it  I'll reply to your PM after I get my 2nd cup of coffee


----------

